# Wotcha



## dimwatt (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello all,

First let me apologise for jumping straight into a technical forum and asking questions before introducing myself. The help I've received has been really useful, and I look forward to learning much more.

I started playing with lighting many years ago at school - plays, concerts and talent shows. Great fun with very limited resources, and proper rheostat dimmers - none of your remote control or presets there, 240V under direct control. But more of that another time.

Current project, and reason for seeking help, is a pantomime in our village hall. More good fun with limited resources. I've started a blog about it, but there is a little problem with my username and the software. Hope to get that resolved soon.

Foir the moment you can find the first installment here:
http://www.controlbooth.com/journal-display-jid-92.html
I did include lots of 

</p>, but for some reason it is ignoring them. Ho hum.

Dim.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome Dim - I remember the panto's in the village hall when I was a little boy growing up in the East of England.

Certainly don't need to apologise for jumping in feet first. We certainly need more members asking questions and putting forward their 2 pence worth (which given the current world exchange rates seems to be worth more that either the US or Aus cents - hardly fair if you ask me!)


----------



## ship (Dec 30, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> and putting forward their 2 pence worth (which given the current world exchange rates seems to be worth more that either the US or Aus cents - hardly fair if you ask me!)



grumble, grumble, grumble!

Yea, what he said.


----------

